# Temperature Control on Smok Devices



## William Vermaak (4/4/17)

Ok guys,

So I'm on a mission to get the same TC vape from my Smok devices. So I've tested with a *single 317L coil, 5 wraps, 2.5mm ID* on every one of my devices, and below are the settings to get the same vapor and a pretty descent Temp Control.

*Smok AL-85*
Firmware: V1.0.12
TCR: 110
Start Wattage: 70W
Temp: 210C

*Smok G-Priv*
Firmware: V1.8
TCR: 92
Pre-Heat: 70W
Temp: 200C

*Smok Alien*
Firmware: V1.2.11
TCR: 110
Strength: 70W
Temp: 200C

*Smok Quantum*
Firmware: V1.1.0
TCR: 92
Strength: 70W
Temp: 190C

*Smok R200*
Firmware: V.0004
TCR: 92
Coil Type: Steel SC
Temp Setting: Normal
Temp: 170C

You will see there's different settings per device, and I've used the same wording as on the device to make it easier to see what settings are changed on the device.

This is solely on how the vape taste and density of the vape. I don't have a thermometer to stick in there to accurately check the temperature.

Told you guys, I had a Smok Mod problem

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/17)

Great stuff @William Vermaak 
Thanks for documenting your findings

You will henceforth be the TC benchmarking expert on Smok products

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baker (12/4/17)

@William Vermaak, then u need a Springbok Smok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak (12/4/17)

Thanx @Silver, what did you say ... buy another Smok Mod ... well OK if I have to


----------



## Silver (12/4/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Thanx @Silver, what did you say ... buy another Smok Mod ... well OK if I have to



No I didnt say that - lol
But if you want to then go ahead

If i need temp control assistance on a Smok product then I will be paging you!

Lol, @Baker - that Springbok Smok was classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak (12/4/17)

@Baker I wanna give the Q-Box a bash. Hoping they will be in the country soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

